# شريط كلمات عند الصليب فريق افا تكلا



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2010)

الشريط ده فعلا جميل وفى ناس طلبته كتير فى طلبات الترانيم
واول لما لقيته نقلته هنا 
والموضوع الاصلى من منتدى رب المجد للعضو *micpower *

*الألبوم : كلمات عند الصليب
أداء : فريق آفا تكلا
عدد التراكات : 18تراك 
حجم الملف : 48,5 ميجا
الجودة : سي دي كوالتي CD Quality 128 Kbps*​


التحميييييييييييييييل

:download:


*MEDIAFIRE*
*RAPIDSHARE*
*MEGAUPLOAD*
*4SHARED*
*ZSHARE*
*ORON*
*SEED-SHARE*
*GETTYFILE*
*HOTFILE*
*DEPOSITFILES*
*ZIDDU*

ربنا يعوض تعبك الكبير اخونا الحبيب
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى ليكى يابنت العدرا على النقل 
وميرسى ل مايك باور على رفع الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يابنت العدرا على النقل
> وميرسى ل مايك باور على رفع الشريط
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم
> *​


ميرسى يا جو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## sylvy (30 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على الشريط وفعلا هو شريط اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابراهيم الياس (30 مارس 2010)

مشكر  شريط بجد جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا قمر علي الشريط الرائع*
*جااااري التحميل*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (31 مارس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2010)

sylvy قال:


> الف شكر على الشريط وفعلا هو شريط اكثر من رائع



ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

*مرسي ليكي بجد علي الشريط ..شريط روووووعه بمعني الكلمة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2010)

ابراهيم الياس قال:


> مشكر  شريط بجد جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك



نورت الموضوع يا ابراهيم
كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر علي الشريط الرائع*
> *جااااري التحميل*
> *الرب يباركك*​


ميرسى يا حبوبتى لمرورك
كل سنة وانتى طيوبة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


شكرا لمرورك يا عماد
كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *مرسي ليكي بجد علي الشريط ..شريط روووووعه بمعني الكلمة*​


نورتى يا سكرة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

*على فكرة مايك باور عضو معانا هنا فى المنتدى واغلب شرايطه روعه 
عنده موسوعه جامدة جدا 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *على فكرة مايك باور عضو معانا هنا فى المنتدى واغلب شرايطه روعه
> عنده موسوعه جامدة جدا
> *​


اه يا جو انا لسة واخدة بالى بعد ما نقلت الشريط من مواضيعه واتمنى متكونش دى حاجة تضايقه 
بس بجد نشاطه رائع 

​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا


للشريط

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## micpower (1 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *على فكرة مايك باور عضو معانا هنا فى المنتدى واغلب شرايطه روعه
> عنده موسوعه جامدة جدا
> *​



شكرااااااااااا ليك يا غالي دي شهادة اعتز بيها جدااااااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل وكل سنة وانت طيب 




+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اه يا جو انا لسة واخدة بالى بعد ما نقلت الشريط من مواضيعه واتمنى متكونش دى حاجة تضايقه
> بس بجد نشاطه رائع
> 
> ​



لا طبعا يا اختى الغالية (بنت العدرا ) حاجة متضايقنيش لأن امانتك كانت واضحة في النقل .. وكفاية جدااا ليا انك ذكرتي اسمي كصاحب الموضوع الأصلي لأن كتير تانيين نسبوا الموضوع لنفسهم .. متشكر جداااا ليكي مع العلم ان أول منتدى نزلت فيه الموضوع ده هو منتدى ربي يسوع .. شكرااا ليكي وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا غالية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليك استاذى 
نورت الموضوع
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2010)

micpower قال:


> لا طبعا يا اختى الغالية (بنت العدرا ) حاجة متضايقنيش لأن امانتك كانت واضحة في النقل .. وكفاية جدااا ليا انك ذكرتي اسمي كصاحب الموضوع الأصلي لأن كتير تانيين نسبوا الموضوع لنفسهم .. متشكر جداااا ليكي مع العلم ان أول منتدى نزلت فيه الموضوع ده هو منتدى ربي يسوع .. شكرااا ليكي وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا غالية



مييييرسى يا مايك لذوقك ومشاركتك
ومينفعش انقل حاجة انا واثقة انك تعبت فيها واخدها بأسمى 
الخدمة اساسها الامانة 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
ويارب دايما تكون بنشاطك
​


----------



## naro_lovely (2 أبريل 2010)

تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى بجد​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2010)

naro_lovely قال:


> تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى بجد​


ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك ياحبى
جارى التحميل .......​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياحبى
> جارى التحميل .......​


نورتينى يا حبى
يارب يعجبك 
​


----------

